# Dell Restore HD To Factory



## oxleg (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,
I am working on a Dell Precision M4500 laptop. It has Windows 7 on it. I want to get the hard drive back to the way it was when it was purchased. Is there a way to restore it back to factory?

I don't know the way to do it. I have tried Alt F8, and some other things.

Thanks!
Ox


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have the Dell System restore ( not all Dells do ) you can use that and you will not need a install CD

Dell - Technical Support

If not, You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:


----------

